# rear end is feels like its sliding



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

well heres a tricky one for you guys. most of the time, but not all the time, when im driving my 200sx (96/Auto/132k/1.6L) at a fairly low speed(anywhere between 20MPH - 45MPH) and i take a slight turn, it feels as if the back end is sliding(like when you pull the ebrake on grass, or ¿snow? it doesnt snow here i wouldnt know) the strage things are as follows:
-this doesnt seem to happen at high speeds. That is, i feel it sliding, but its not 
as profound as at lower speeds. 
-if im accelerating, the car handels much better
-but if im accelerating and going uphill(turning) its feels still slides
-there is a stronger sliding feeling turning one way then the other(i cant remember which side)
-the car does pull, just slightley to the right(just had it aligned/balenced about 3-4 months ago when i got new fron tires)


******the following might or might not be relivant********


-right front tire squeaks, but not all the time, also a bump will stop it from squeaking for a while
-the other day i was sorta going fast, though curves(ya i know) and when i stopped my right front brake pads were smoking, not the left though.
-the brake pedal feels fine, unless i stomp on it very hard and very fast. then is is hard at first then gets soft, feeling like normal
-when i hit a bump, at low speeds, there is a ratteling from the front end
-rims get really hot on way to/from work, but thats a 30mile/45 min drive @55-75MPH, its also very curvey and hilly.
- when car is stopped, the the weight on the car changes(ie i get out) there is a creaking from the rear drums

********these are things i have recentally changed/replaced******** 


-new front tires (205/50/15R, same as rear) yes they're proporly inflated
-new NGK plugs
-changed oil/filter, used mobil 1
-new front rotors/pads
-new PCV valve
-new air filter



*******extra info*********
-just now when i was driving home from work i was going fairly fast, on a very soft right turn and there was a loud thump(almost a bang, and no i didnt hit a bump/animal) fromthe bottom front of the car (engine?) followed by another wich felt like i came from by the pedals on the rngine side of the firewall(tranny?). these were about a 1/2 second apart. checked it out, but no leaks. only the engine seems louder.
-after this thump/bang the car seemed to handel better, at least for a little bit
-there seems to be poor acceleration @ low RPMs


thanks any info will help


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

you sure its not just all in your head????


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

I dont have a clue what your sliding issue is, all I can say about that is maybe it has something to do with your tires.

But you DEFINITLY have an issue with your brakes. They shouldnt be smoking at all. It sounds to me like one side of your front brakes is dragging big time. Perhaps a stuck caliper piston or a clogged brake line, inhibiting your pads from fully retracting from the rotor when you release the brakes.

Im also thinking you may have an issue with your master cylinder pistons since you said your pedal is hard then slowly sinks when you hit the brakes. Could be that fluid is getting by the pistons as pressure increases. It may be a problem with your vacuum booster though too. Im not to sure about either one though, just throwing out a few ideas for you.

You should take your car over to someone who knows what they're doing and have em check your brakes over and see what they say. I think you'll solve a ton of your problems once you get them fixed.

Like i said, Im not 100% sure what the exact problem is, but I KNOW you have something screwed up in your brake system.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

Kennizmo said:


> I dont have a clue what your sliding issue is, all I can say about that is maybe it has something to do with your tires.
> 
> But you DEFINITLY have an issue with your brakes. They shouldnt be smoking at all. It sounds to me like one side of your front brakes is dragging big time. Perhaps a stuck caliper piston or a clogged brake line, inhibiting your pads from fully retracting from the rotor when you release the brakes.
> 
> ...


ya i was sorta thinking it was a stuck caliper. too bad im poor and cant get another one right now
PS i changed some stuff around on first post(and fixed some typos). sorry for the confusion, i was just writing what i was thinking, and didnt proof read it

PPS do you think that if the caliper is sticking it could be caused by a bubble in the brake line(IE screwed up when bleeding it)? like i said im poor, and its the slow season so i only have 3 days/week at work o money is sorta tight at the moment


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

I understand being poor, so I feel for you.

I dont think air in your lines would cause the piston the stick. If you had air in your lines your pedal would feel kind of squishy or "spongy" as the books say,plus it'd take more effort to stop. Im not too sure about causes of a stuck caliber piston, but Im somewhat familiar on the symptoms. It may be cocked in its bore or something like that.

Sounds like you bled your system yourself too, correct? What exactly did you do when you bled it...let me rephrase...did you have any of these braking issues BEFORE you did it?

Since your broke and all, why dont you take a look at the system yourself? Pull your calipers off and see if you can find something blatently obvious. Take a look at your rotors and pads too and see if they're worn funny, you know, like half an inch of pad on one wheel and straight metal on the other (just an example). That could give you a pretty good idea on what side is screwed up.

Your brakes are pretty important man, you should get them fixed before something real nasty happens and you end up embedded in a telephone pole


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

Kennizmo said:


> I understand being poor, so I feel for you.
> 
> I dont think air in your lines would cause the piston the stick. If you had air in your lines your pedal would feel kind of squishy or "spongy" as the books say,plus it'd take more effort to stop. Im not too sure about causes of a stuck caliber piston, but Im somewhat familiar on the symptoms. It may be cocked in its bore or something like that.
> 
> ...


well first off thanks for the reply.

must not be air in the brake lines, cause the pedal fells fine, unless i push it really hard, and really fast(trying to lock the brakes). then it feels hard at first, but goes back to normal fairly quick. 

about bleeding the system. i didnt actually bleed it, nor did anyone else. i was looking at the drum and shoes a couple days ago, and somehow, do ask me how i was no where near the brake pedal , the pedal was pushed which caused the shoe pistons(i think thats what they are called) to shoot out. this also shot a stream of brake fluid into the air(about 7 feet high and 10 feet long). after that the piston was slowly dripping fluid. i couldnt push the piston back in so i ended up opening the bleeder valve and pushing the piston in. when it went in a stream of fluid shot out the bleader valve. i was considering bleeding the system, but since i was bymyself, and didnt know if it was nessacery, i put the drum back on. after that i readjusted both rear drums. 

The pads are brand new(1 month) and so are the rotors(about 72 hours). both were replaced by yours truley. the only strange thing i noticed about the front left disc(problem one) is that the caliper moves when i wiggle it, only a TINY bit though. but the right on doesnt move at all. when i put the caliper back on, i tightened it using a ratchet and a metal pipe, so its tight as ****. 
also just because i think it might be revelant, i bo think i need a new wheel bearing on that side too,because the is a lite grinding noise when i apply the brakes but not when the car is moving fast(only right be4 it comes to a complete stop). also occasionly the wheel squeaks like a MOFO, but if i hit a bump it will go away.
thanks again


Edit: *in referance to the last lin on 2nd paragraph:* i dont think the drums are self-adjusting properly, just b/c i dont see how they could. i could move the little clip around and it wouldnt stay in a position where it would catch the starwheel


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

Kennizmo said:


> ...Perhaps a stuck caliper piston or a clogged brake line, inhibiting your pads from...


i have the next 3 days off work(f***'in bastards, they expect me to live off 3 days a week????) so im ready to get workin. mabye i should tear the caliper down and check everything?


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

*UPDATE*

i re-readjusted rear drums, both are warped. after adjustment sliding problem is barley noticable. i suspect when i replace drums/shoes it will go away. A little off topic also my mom got a 2006 scion Tc...... 4 cyl./2.4L /exhaust/ a header thats f'in huge and looks like 1 big pipe coming out of the block, and CAI...... im so jellous. it hauls ass!!! plus its a stick, im still hoping it was for and shes gonna surprise me with it  ya right


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

It is my personal opinion that the Sentra b14 will oversteer well before it will understeer. With years of performance driving in my sentra I have known about this for sometime. most of the people on this site will not agree with me, but the simple fact is, that the b14 has no weight in the rear end making it much more likely to oversteer than other FF cars. But what about the fact that FF cars understeer? YES! FF cars do understeer..... UNDER ACCELERATION, because unlike FR or MR cars the front wheels are doing two things at the same time..... accelerating and tuurning. But like I said it is my personal oppinion that the sentra has oversteer problems when the car is not accelerating, and under the right condiditons sometimes whe it is.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

p_reed said:


> It is my personal opinion that the Sentra b14 will oversteer well before it will understeer. With years of performance driving in my sentra I have known about this for sometime. most of the people on this site will not agree with me, but the simple fact is, that the b14 has no weight in the rear end making it much more likely to oversteer than other FF cars. But what about the fact that FF cars understeer? YES! FF cars do understeer..... UNDER ACCELERATION, because unlike FR or MR cars the front wheels are doing two things at the same time..... accelerating and tuurning. But like I said it is my personal oppinion that the sentra has oversteer problems when the car is not accelerating, and under the right condiditons sometimes whe it is.


You could not be more wrong in the real world. I have YEARS of autocrossing under my belt in a B14, and the B14 is MUCH MORE prone to understeer than oversteer. In fact the rear beam is designed with toe in which is SPECIFICALLY engineered to cause understeer at the limit. Hence the reason why people run huge rear bars and bend the rear beam to ZERO toe just to make the car more neutral! 

Sure it can be made to oversteer with modification, but that doesn't speak to the natural characteristics of the platform.

Your opinion is just that, an opinion, there are facts that show otherwise.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

anyway back to the question at hand. i was reading online last night,and it turns that with the type of rear suspension the a b14 has, if somthing fails/bends in the lateral link or the control link, it would cause major over steer. anyway i can check these componets?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

makaveli said:


> anyway back to the question at hand. i was reading online last night,and it turns that with the type of rear suspension the a b14 has, if somthing fails/bends in the lateral link or the control link, it would cause major over steer. anyway i can check these componets?


Visual inspection yes. Otherwise take the car to an alignment shop an have the rear speced out.


----------



## jordache ubraj (Aug 25, 2015)

Definitely tyres, especially on high profile tyres.suv or 4x4 drivers experience this feeling of sliding.at lower speed the more weight pressure on tyres. The higher the speed the less weight on tyres due to momentum.hence the feeling at low speed


----------

